# My baby conures



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

the babys have now settled in so thought it be a good time to get some pics and this one was the best










meet lola the pineapple blue and bob the blue


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I love them very jealous :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

samurai said:


> I love them very jealous :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


hehe they are total opposites

Bob is very loving and clingy.
lola is independant and loves investigating everything, im hoping she may one day get cuddly


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD.... how sweet are they! bet you are made up they are gorgeous! have a soft spot for pinapples:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very cute! Im going to be blamming you to my partner for me getting birdy-broody! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

rach666 said:


> OH MY GOD.... how sweet are they! bet you are made up they are gorgeous! have a soft spot for pinapples:flrt:



my soft spot is for cinnemons, but my wee lola is one allmighty stunner!




Zoo-Man said:


> Very cute! Im going to be blamming you to my partner for me getting birdy-broody! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hehe what you got in mind for getting? i been waiting for these for weeks and they are awesome! 

Only birds il be adding to our flock will be chickens i want to hatch from our own eggs but they will be sold once hatched :lol2:

unless anyone wants to give me a hahns or green winged macaw???


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Snoopy84 said:


> hehe what you got in mind for getting? i been waiting for these for weeks and they are awesome!
> 
> Only birds il be adding to our flock will be chickens i want to hatch from our own eggs but they will be sold once hatched :lol2:
> 
> unless anyone wants to give me a hahns or green winged macaw???


Ooo, where to start. My favourite parrot of all is the Military Macaw, so that would be top of my list. I'd also like some chickens & some Indian Runner Ducks at some point.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, where to start. My favourite parrot of all is the Military Macaw, so that would be top of my list. I'd also like some chickens & some Indian Runner Ducks at some point.



sweet. we have chickens, 2 groups all polish chooks. One group roams the garden and is locked up at night and the other group is in the aviary and cleans all the mess at the bottom that the conures make!!!

Im a funny one, i love my african grey, not too fussed about other greys, biased i know.

My cockatoo hates me, but is very much my husbands baby.

I love conures, we have 6 in the aviary and they are great. none tame but they enjoy our company.

One day i would love a green winged macaw, but it probably wont ever happen as majority of my time is taken up with the conure, hand reared lovebird, rabbit and african grey!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Snoopy84 said:


> sweet. we have chickens, 2 groups all polish chooks. One group roams the garden and is locked up at night and the other group is in the aviary and cleans all the mess at the bottom that the conures make!!!
> 
> Im a funny one, i love my african grey, not too fussed about other greys, biased i know.
> 
> ...


Green-Winged Macaws are stunning birds! A friend of mine has 2 Blue & Gold Macaws, a Military Macaw & a rescue Scarlet Macaw. :flrt:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Green-Winged Macaws are stunning birds! A friend of mine has 2 Blue & Gold Macaws, a Military Macaw & a rescue Scarlet Macaw. :flrt:


im not jealous :whistling2:

there is a green winged at the local garden centre which adores me. Whenever i go there he gets excited when he sees me so he must remember me and i can do anything with him. Im sure they pick up bird people. The staff were a tad miffed though as none of them can get him to be that friendly to them yet with me hes a total softie. He hates hubby though!:lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Lovely Blue Pineapple & Blue Green cheek :flrt:

My own normal Pineapples are on eggs right now for the first time since they have been together - mum is slightly pied so am hoping she might throw a few pied chicks, altough highly unlikely as I dont know dads full background/genetics.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Lovely Blue Pineapple & Blue Green cheek :flrt:
> 
> My own normal Pineapples are on eggs right now for the first time since they have been together - mum is slightly pied so am hoping she might throw a few pied chicks, altough highly unlikely as I dont know dads full background/genetics.


Ooo, early birthday pressie eh Ken? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------

